
Glitch by Fog Creek - sinak
https://glitch.com/
======
brudgers
The domain is recycled from a former game site. Its shut down announcement
might be worth reading along with the HN discussion:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20121117004246/http://www.glitch...](https://web.archive.org/web/20121117004246/http://www.glitch.com/closing/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4786514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4786514)

~~~
nkkollaw
Wow, so when he says "We have developed some unique messaging technology with
applications outside of the gaming world and a smaller core team will be
working to develop new products." he's talking about Slack..?

~~~
allover
> Wow, so when he says [...]

Wrong thread? Not clear what you're referring to?

~~~
jlgaddis
He's referring to a comment [0] in the above-linked HN thread [1].

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4786931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4786931)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4786514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4786514)

------
soneca
I am using Glitch as a learning tool and it is great! It is great to see in
real time the consequences of what I am typing. The faster the feedback the
faster you learn. I know if something broke or work as I intended
immediatelly.

I am creating my portfolio there btw: [https://rodrigo-
pontes.glitch.me](https://rodrigo-pontes.glitch.me)

------
lloydde
Some discussion yesterday from blog post announcing the change in product name
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13860603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13860603)

------
startupdiscuss
I can already tell this is more "heavy weight" than JS fiddle but also
similar.

Is there a reason I can't make something private to view? Is that a paid
feature that will come later?

Sometimes I just want to play around and don't want people to know how silly
my code is and then hold it against me as a person.

~~~
etamponi
Yes, you can make your code Private through the advanced options menu :) This
option is only visible if you sign in though.

~~~
startupdiscuss
I noticed that the private option only prevents people from editing. It
doesn't prevent people from viewing it. Is that right?

~~~
GarethX
That's right - can't edit or view the code when private (unless you're a
member of the project) but you can always see the published project. But of
course, you can implement whatever access controls you want in your app.

------
swanson
Is this the same product previously named "Gomix" that Anil Dash was building
at Fog Creek?

~~~
wubbfindel
[https://medium.com/glitch/welcome-to-glitch-
fe161d0fc39b#.ef...](https://medium.com/glitch/welcome-to-glitch-
fe161d0fc39b#.eft7qcam2)

"Why did we change the name (again)? Well, we heard from some members of our
community that the old name evokes a hurtful slur in some Russian communities,
and given our deep commitment to building an inclusive service, that didn’t
sit right with us, even though people understand we didn’t mean to be
hurtful."

~~~
jerf
I would be intrigued to see a database of, say, the top 10 or 25 languages in
the world, and all their potentially offensive phrases. It would be useful to
help avoid this sort of thing, and probably have some interesting things to
say about linguistics and psychology.

~~~
scoot
[http://wordsafety.com](http://wordsafety.com) was posted on HN a couple of
years ago.

It doesn't detect "gomix" though, which is odd, as I submitted it when
gomix.com was launched and the naming snafu was mentioned here.

Edit: having tried variations on some common English words, I can see why not
- the phonetic matching seems pretty poor. I wonder what algorithm they're
using?

~~~
jerf
Thank you.

------
resure
Looks like auth via GitHub requires access to private repositories :-(

~~~
pfooti
Yup, which means I won't be logging in right away. It looks neat, but I don't
think I want to leak private info just because something is shiny.

~~~
GarethX
Yeah, we're looking into a better way to allow folks to export to private
repos (which is something people asked for) while not having to ask all users
for everything. Stay tuned.

You don't need an account to try it out, only to keep your projects around for
more than a few days and Facebook login is another option to consider.

------
corysama
The video in [https://glitch.com/about/](https://glitch.com/about/) does a
good job of quickly explaining what this is.

------
brianzelip
Weird timing - the latest JSJ podcast[0], released this morning, is titled
"Gomix with Daniel X Moore". In it Daniel hints at some coming changes, but I
didn't think it was as fundamental as a brand change.

[0][https://devchat.tv/js-jabber/gomix-with-daniel-x-
moore](https://devchat.tv/js-jabber/gomix-with-daniel-x-moore)

------
kowdermeister
We used gomix (now glitch) successfully in our coding bootcamp. Students
really loved building mock and real backends with it.

------
niedzielski
Probably coincidental but the fish iconography reminded me immediately of
David Siegel's "Creating Killer Web Sites" "follow the fish" navigation:

[http://www.killersites.com/killerSites/core.html](http://www.killersites.com/killerSites/core.html)

------
bshimmin
How _do_ they find the time...

That said, from a quick perusal of the landing page, I have precious little
idea what this is for, and equally little inclination to watch a two minute
introductory video.

~~~
tluyben2
Instant gratification modern stack web (frontend/backend) programming. Ok for
playing around, but for anything serious it doesn't seem to add much imho.
Maybe I am missing something. If you could install it on your own company
servers it would be better.

------
tommoor
Glitch is a great name, gotta wonder how much they paid Slack for it

------
tekknolagi
This does not load for me. Just shows white. I'm on the latest Android.

------
bastawhiz
Did they purchase this domain from the Slack/Tiny Speck folks?

